# Netbook for $40



## webbie (Jun 20, 2012)

Lacking in a few departments, but for those who need an extra internet access device!

http://www.justdeals.com/

Today only, I think.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 20, 2012)

Forty bucks...? It seems too good to be true.
Anyone ever order from that site?
I should get one...Mr Gamma never fixed my laptop...


----------



## webbie (Jun 20, 2012)

I have not ordered from them, but the site where i found the deal is very well known for researching their deals.

The biggest downside seems to be screen resolution - only 800 wide, but that's good enough for a lot of things.....

Hard to go wrong for that price!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 20, 2012)

I just ordered a couple. One for upstairs and one for downstairs. Just to sit and display the pics from the wireless security cameras.


----------



## fossil (Jun 20, 2012)

Hell, for that price I oughta just buy one to see whether or not my LAN reaches across the driveway to the workshop.  Hmm...


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

Just picked up one. I can leave it at the cabin and use my cell as a wireless hot spot for it. Not super speedy, but should work OK for what I want to do with it.

One day and 9 hrs left for the deal (currently)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 20, 2012)

OK if Jagsy got one I am gonna order one now...


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 20, 2012)

man, if only they were $39.99........


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> man, if only they were $39.99........


 
BUT WAIT - there is more....
Only$39.77


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> OK if Jagsy got one I am gonna order one now...


 
Heck, it ain't no thing, I waste more money than that on stupid things, like deodorant and tooth paste.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 20, 2012)

You save five bucks if you "share" on the Facefriend thingy...


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 20, 2012)

Jags said:


> Heck, it ain't no thing, I waste more money than that on stupid things, like deodorant and tooth paste.


 
that's gotta be some killer toothpaste


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> that's gotta be some killer toothpaste


 
The aftertaste is a cross of caviar and old vine zin.


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> You save five bucks if you "share" on the Facefriend thingy...


 
For your NEXT purchase.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 20, 2012)

For less than $45 shipped?!?!! I ordered one... Thanks Craig


----------



## webbie (Jun 20, 2012)

This beats the 599. Englander NC-30's........
(proverbial).......
Maybe I should get one so we can start a users group? I don't have any Windoz machines...this will allow me to get viruses....


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

webbie said:


> This beats the 599. Englander NC-30's........
> (proverbial).......
> Maybe I should get one so we can start a users group? I don't have any Windoz machines...this will allow me to get viruses....


 
Watch out, these new viruses aren't like the old ones where you just needed to go to the doc for a shot.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 20, 2012)

Ha, I was gonna order one but guess friggin what....
Some friggin a$$hole hacked my check card account....
WTF? I gots 5 bucks till I can get to the bank....


----------



## webbie (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think it runs flash, so you won't be able to upload pics to hearth.com with it!

Jags and BB probably know a lot more about windows CE.


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

webbie said:


> Jags and BB probably know a lot more about windows CE.


 
What do you want to know.

Oh - and thanks Gamma. (You really should change your passcode)


----------



## webbie (Jun 20, 2012)

Nothing much - except how to easily convert it to linux!


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

webbie said:


> Nothing much - except how to easily convert it to linux!


 
BAAHAHAHha - uh, NO.

Edit: Flash was added to WinCE in 2006


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 20, 2012)

I will have to mess around with getting mobile JAVA to work on the things. I don't expect a lot from the things.

Some people on the web have instructions for stuffing the Android OS into them.


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

Everything you need to know about installing Java on a hand held:
http://java.sun.com/products/personaljava/pjava-runtime-wince-README_BIN.html


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 20, 2012)

Jags said:


> What do you want to know.
> 
> Oh - and thanks Gamma. (You really should change your passcode)


 
So you were the one ordering sleezy undergarments under my account Jagsy?


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

Ummm--yes?  But it was for Delta and AP...something about a movie.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 20, 2012)

webbie said:


> This beats the 599. Englander NC-30's........
> (proverbial).........



The netbooks a good deal, but lets not go to far..


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 20, 2012)

Jags said:


> Ummm--yes? But it was for Delta and AP...something about a movie.


 
Everything gets blamed on poor Del and AP...
somebody better step up to the plate dammit...


----------



## fossil (Jun 20, 2012)

webbie said:


> ...I don't have any Windoz machines...this will allow me to get viruses....


 
I've been running Windows machines for about 22 years, and I've never had a machine infected with a virus.  Folks like Symantec and McAfee seem to do a pretty dang good job.


----------



## Jags (Jun 20, 2012)

fossil said:


> I've been running Windows machines for about 22 years, and I've never had a machine infected with a virus. Folks like Symantec and McAfee seem to do a pretty dang good job.


 
You obviously haven't been to sleazy undergarment sites.


----------



## northwinds (Jun 20, 2012)

I rarely log in during the hot months, but I'm glad I did today.  Picked one up too.


----------



## fossil (Jun 20, 2012)

Jags said:


> You obviously haven't been to sleazy undergarment sites.


 
I only frequent the classy upscale undergarment sites.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 20, 2012)

Just an FYI...the address on the fradulent sleezy undergarments was Northern Virginia.....
Hmmm.who lives there?
Buhstad....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 20, 2012)

The chartreuse strapless, backless and frontless stuff is selling very well.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 21, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Everything gets blamed on poor Del and AP...
> somebody better step up to the plate dammit...


 
weird how everything gets blamed on the guilty....I mean, uh....weird, hmmm....I never took no human growth hormones!! I was just following orders, and he made me do it.

(BTW Gamma, thanks for the new mankini with tassles, reallly accentuates my....sideburns?)

why, when I just want an exclamation point, must I get the emoticon face? Is too much excitement.


----------



## DianeB (Jun 21, 2012)

This guy gives a good review and some tips on using device - he bouth his at CVS $99


----------



## begreen (Jun 22, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> why, when I just want an exclamation point, must I get the emoticon face? Is too much excitement.


 
Use a single exclamation point. A double exclamation point converts to this !!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 23, 2012)

My two little crippled "computers" shipped today. Hope they do a good job replacing the old CE based thin clients I am using now. If not they will make really slick coasters.


----------



## webbie (Jun 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Use a single exclamation point. A double exclamation point converts to this !!


 
I gotta fix that one!
FIXED. Now you need to do three to get that...

!!


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2012)

Much better. Such power must be hard to control at times ! LOL


----------



## fossil (Jun 23, 2012)

What happens if I do this:


----------



## fossil (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, of course!!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 23, 2012)

Don is the king of that smiley....!!


----------



## webbie (Jun 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Much better. Such power must be hard to control at times ! LOL


 
It's the laziness that is harder to control....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't wait to complain that the site is slow on my $40 zip for memory and processor speed netbook.


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm tryingitout Oman iPad right now. Can you tell? LOL


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm confused. Is someone getting me naughty skivvies or not?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 26, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I'm confused. Is someone getting me naughty skivvies or not?


 
BT's avatar is getting to you AP...or maybe it is something in the air today...or the barometric pressure is dropping...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 26, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> BT's avatar is getting to you AP...or maybe it is something in the air today...or the barometric pressure is dropping...


My ankle decided to let me know about the impending weather. Usually it's more like Les Nessman- "Eyewitness Weather"


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 26, 2012)

My tracking # actually works now. The order has been processed and is now at UPS facility. (Just picked up) Still no delivery date as of yet. But until today, it said the # didn't exist. So knowing its on its way, makes me feel better.

I got ripped off by a site called SurplusStore. I ordered a 10 piece Cordless DeWalt (18 volt) kit for $500 (normally $1,100 at HD or Lowes) . They didnt take PayPal?? (Yes, that was a Red Flag in hindsight) But the deal seemed to good to be true... Only took the GreenDot (prepaid, buy at Wal-Mart, etc). Well.... Guess what??!?!?! Yep, got ripped. Site was a giant scam. 

Lesson learned. Only Pay with PayPal (and only after other buy from them  )

Lookin forward to this little gem coming in the mail.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## btuser (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## northwinds (Jul 1, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> My tracking # actually works now. The order has been processed and is now at UPS facility. (Just picked up) Still no delivery date as of yet. But until today, it said the # didn't exist. So knowing its on its way, makes me feel better.
> 
> I got ripped off by a site called SurplusStore. I ordered a 10 piece Cordless DeWalt (18 volt) kit for $500 (normally $1,100 at HD or Lowes) . They didnt take PayPal?? (Yes, that was a Red Flag in hindsight) But the deal seemed to good to be true... Only took the GreenDot (prepaid, buy at Wal-Mart, etc). Well.... Guess what??!?!?! Yep, got ripped. Site was a giant scam.
> 
> ...


 
My tracking # works, but the item still hasn't arrived at UPS's facility.  So a shipping label has been created, but no netbook is in UPS's system yet.
I just emailed justdeals.  We'll see what happens. They say "you get what you pay for", but I hope that I get something...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 1, 2012)

Same thing happened to me. For a week. So I filed a claim with Paypal and they finally took the things to UPS the next day. Or they took something to UPS.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 1, 2012)

My package (whatever it is?) Is in transit for almost a week. Scheduled to be here on Thursday July 5th......

Having a tracking # and also showing that it has several arrivals and departures, makes me feel better. At least I know something is coming!! 

After doing some reading amd research, my expectations are not really high. But for just surfing the net (Going on Hearth!) It should do just fine. Especially if I can put the Android OS in it....  

But... Over 2 weeks to get ot here? My stuff from Bailey's only takes a few days... Thats with standard shipping.


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

Still at "label" status on mine.


----------



## webbie (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey, I received all the payments no problem. Sorry if it's taking me a short while to send out the empty packages. Retirement is treating me well...... (did anyone look up this company?)


----------



## webbie (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Just_Deals

Looks like it might come.....sooner or later.

Good news is they are a real company. Bad news is that they are slow.


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

Cool


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 2, 2012)

Jagsy coulda built all of them himself by now and had them delivered...


----------



## Jags (Jul 2, 2012)

Preloaded with lots and lots of .....never mind.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine is in Indiana. Had a couple stops along the way. But its coming. Got another "update" this morning. 

It has departed Hodgkins Illinois.


----------



## webbie (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess they probably make their profits on shipping - they may have a special "slow boat" rate!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 2, 2012)

Jags said:


> Preloaded with lots and lots of .....never mind.


 
TSK...TSK....


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 2, 2012)

webbie said:


> I guess they probably make their profits on shipping - they may have a special "slow boat" rate!



Yep..... It was $5 shipping.......... That may explain the "rush"


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah I looked them up. That is why I made the payment through Paypal. With a credit card.


----------



## northwinds (Jul 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah I looked them up. That is why I made the payment through Paypal. With a credit card.


 
After no response from justdeals, I filed my dispute with paypal.  It'll make a nice Christmas present when it arrives.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 2, 2012)

Has 2 shipping days left. Scheduled on 7/5/12 (here is a small copy and paste).  I think you'll get the netbook, just gonna take some time.. 

Location Date Local Time Activity

Hodgkins, IN, United States 07/02/2012 1:49 P.M. Departure Scan

07/02/2012 1:00 P.M. Arrival Scan

Hodgkins, IL, United States 07/02/2012 12:14 P.M. Departure Scan

Hodgkins, IL, United States 06/29/2012 11:32 P.M. Arrival Scan

Palatine, IL, United States 06/29/2012 10:49 P.M. Departure Scan

United States 06/24/2012 6:59 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## northwinds (Jul 3, 2012)

Today,  my UPS tracking information moved from shipping label created to being delivered on 7/5.  They must have overnighted the thing to me after I filed the paypal complaint:

Middleton, WI, United States 07/03/2012 9:27 A.M. Package transferred to post office
  07/03/2012 7:42 A.M. Destination Scan
Oak Creek, WI, United States 07/03/2012 3:50 A.M. Departure Scan
  07/03/2012 12:09 A.M. Arrival Scan
Palatine, IL, United States 07/02/2012 10:47 P.M. Departure Scan
United States 06/24/2012 6:59 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 3, 2012)

Mine is sitting up in Laurel, Maryland right now.


----------



## Jags (Jul 3, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Mine is sitting up in Laurel, Maryland right now.


Hey, that is where my programmers are from.

Mine has been transferred to the local post office for delivery (according to the tracking number).


----------



## granpajohn (Jul 3, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Mine is sitting up in Laurel, Maryland right now.


 The Mid-Atlantic's center of commerce and culture.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 3, 2012)

granpajohn said:


> The Mid-Atlantic's center of commerce and culture.


 
Which speaks volumes.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 3, 2012)

Mine says its delivery date is 7-5, but yet it has been sent out of the Mansfield UPS today at 8:39 am. All my packages come from the Mansfield distribution center. I may get it today! !! Yeah!...!...! 

Still looking forward to getting the little Doo-Dad. For $40, its gonna work fine for surfin the Hearth........


----------



## Jags (Jul 3, 2012)

Delivery date 07.05.2012 - at post office.  Whooohooo.


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2012)

You guys are so easily entertained.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 3, 2012)

begreen said:


> You guys are so easily entertained.



Sad...... But True


----------



## Jags (Jul 3, 2012)

begreen said:


> You guys are so easily entertained.


 
But at least I am easily distracted....


----------



## fossil (Jul 3, 2012)

Sometimes I order stuff I don't even want, just so I can track the package on the UPS website.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 3, 2012)

fossil said:


> Sometimes I order stuff I don't even want, just so I can track the package on the UPS website.


 
You too huh?


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 4, 2012)

Gotta wonder now if they were waiting to get enough broken ones returned so they could fill our order.  Why I am leaving the Paypal dispute open until I find out Friday if they work.

Of course if they don't I just blame it on webbie.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 5, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Of course if they don't I just blame it on webbie.


 

Something told me not to order one of those mudders...
I took the 40 bucks and spent it on something else...I won't say what though...


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 5, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I'm confused. Is someone getting me naughty skivvies or not?





GAMMA RAY said:


> Something told me not to order one of those mudders...
> I took the 40 bucks and spent it on something else...I won't say what though...


 
I heard AP was thoroughly enjoying your gift Gamma.....


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 5, 2012)

Delivery confirmation.  

Update to follow this evening. Now the only regret I have is not getting a 2nd one (in Red). The Wifes b-day is in a week. That would have been a simple (and cheap) gift. All she uses our PC or Laptop for, is FaceBook and/or photos.

Crunch time now......  Whats a good gift for a Wife on her B-Day? (Any women out there wanna help? Gamma?)  I always struggle with her presents.......


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 5, 2012)

I always have the same problem Dex.  And I'm not going to be much help either.


----------



## northwinds (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine arrived also.  I can confirm also that a 7" screen is really small.    Plugged mine in and will try it out later.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 5, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Whats a good gift for a Wife on her B-Day? (Any women out there wanna help? Gamma?)  I always struggle with her presents.......


 
Jewelry is always nice if she wears it....

A day at the spa...you know, mani/pedi, massage, facial, yada yada. That is if she would enjoy something like that.

A very nice gift would be to spend the day together, if possible, (or plan for another day) and take her anywhere she wants to go and do anything she wants to. Spending time together costs minimal $ and the memory will last a lifetime.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 5, 2012)

The usual. Toaster oven. Pots and pans. Vacuum cleaner...


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 5, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> The usual. Toaster oven. Pots and pans. Vacuum cleaner...



Pots and Pans were last year for her B-Day and the Vacuum was for Christmas (wish I was lying). Christmas before that was a new Dishwasher!..!

Gamma- All good ideas... The time together sounds the best (and cheapest )


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 5, 2012)

FYI fellas....do not buy household appliances for the SO unless she requests them...
Just sayin...

It is always a good thing to keep your ears cocked for a few months before the given date...
listen to see if she mentions anything in particular...
We chicks do that you know...to see if you listen...


----------



## northwinds (Jul 5, 2012)

*cough*     This little item will provide many hours of entertainment, but it's not exactly surfing, more like treading water in a swimming pool.


----------



## begreen (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been testing tablets lately. So far I have mixed feelings about them. Some are light and convenient, but I wouldn't consider making it my primary access to the internet, even for just email and hearth.com.


----------



## northwinds (Jul 5, 2012)

The Good:  It boots up relatively fast.  Internet explorer starts relatively fast.  It shuts down relatively quickly. 

The Bad:  Pretty much everything in between.  

The Ugly:  If I was on a deserted island with wi-fi but no other internet options, it would be marginally useful, but I would be much balder than I am now after tearing out the rest of my hair.  I'll withdraw my paypal complaint since I got what I paid for.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 5, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Crunch time now......  Whats a good gift for a Wife on her B-Day? (Any women out there wanna help? Gamma?)  I always struggle with her presents.......


 
I bought the wife a Caphalon 5" Santoku kitchen knife. I have the 7" one, but it was a bit too unwieldy for her. Pretty much every time she uses it, she comments on how much she likes it. It slices, it dices, need I say more...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 5, 2012)

I will be the guinea pig since I am getting two. If they work I will flash the operating system update and see if it turns it into a very small paper weight. I just wanted the things for monitors for the network security cameras and Internet radio. Because they use less juice than keeping laptops running around the clock.

If ActiveX or Java one or the other doesn't work on them for the cameras then they will be shiny black coasters.

They will be in the mailbox tomorrow so we shall see.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 6, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Jewelry is always nice if she wears it....


She doesn't. Her requirement for wedding/engagement rings? "Something small", lol. 



> A day at the spa...you know, mani/pedi, massage, facial, yada yada. That is if she would enjoy something like that.


 
Usually what her mother gets her. 



> A very nice gift would be to spend the day together, if possible, (or plan for another day) and take her anywhere she wants to go and do anything she wants to. Spending time together costs minimal $ and the memory will last a lifetime.


 
Good luck prying that information outta her! I'm getting better at guessing tho!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2012)

Well....  I tried for a little while to get this damn thing to connect to my Wi-Fi.... Having hooked up our PS3, my Wifes and my Droid, the Laptop, and my Sons I-pod touch....!! I have input the password 100 different times and may have to call the Geek Squad, to get this thing on my wireless connection  

Here I thought I was getting pretty good at this electronic thing...... Nope.  

But.. Like stated above, it boots quick. Thats all I can comment on. It does appear to be in good shape. To be reconditioned. 

Here are 2 pics, with a Dish Remote, for size comparison.


----------



## thedude110 (Jul 6, 2012)

lol -- did you upload those pics with the netbook?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2012)

thedude110 said:


> lol -- did you upload those pics with the netbook?



They were there. But only showed as an attachment. No pic visible. So erased and trying to fix. Now the phone isn't cooperating! !!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2012)

Here they are......


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 6, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Well.... I tried for a little while to get this damn thing to connect to my Wi-Fi.... Having hooked up our PS3, my Wifes and my Droid, the Laptop, and my Sons I-pod touch....!! I have input the password 100 different times and may have to call the Geek Squad, to get this thing on my wireless connection
> 
> Here I thought I was getting pretty good at this electronic thing...... Nope.
> 
> ...


 
What encryption mode are you using Dex?  If it's WPA2 (which what all concerned citizens _should_ be using) then some older devices (I'm guessing these new toys aren't exactly on the forefront of wireless technology....) struggle with that.  Try temporarily disabling your wireless encryption and see if it will connect then.  I'm sure the real comp gurus around here will be along shortly and may be of more help.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 6, 2012)

Known issue. Go to this page and click on the download tab.

http://www.sylvaniacomputers.com/productsupport.php?prodid=14


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 6, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> *Pots and Pans were last year for her B-Day and the Vacuum was for Christmas (wish I was lying). Christmas before that was a new Dishwasher!..!*
> 
> Gamma- All good ideas... The time together sounds the best (and cheapest )


And.......you're still married? WTH!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 6, 2012)

Dexter one thing to check. If your wireless router has access control activated you need to add the MAC address of the lil guy to the list.

The thing I always forget.

My two just arrived and one is unpacked and up and running. I kinda like the lil thing.


----------



## begreen (Jul 6, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Well.... I tried for a little while to get this damn thing to connect to my Wi-Fi.... Having hooked up our PS3, my Wifes and my Droid, the Laptop, and my Sons I-pod touch....!! I have input the password 100 different times and may have to call the Geek Squad, to get this thing on my wireless connection
> 
> Here I thought I was getting pretty good at this electronic thing...... Nope.
> 
> ...


 
Check your wireless modem's admin settings. It may be restricting the number of wireless devices.


----------



## northwinds (Jul 6, 2012)

I


BrotherBart said:


> Dexter one thing to check. If your wireless router has access control activated you need to add the MAC address of the lil guy to the list.
> 
> The thing I always forget.
> 
> My two just arrived and one is unpacked and up and running. I kinda like the lil thing.


 

Have you used it on hearth-com yet?  I  hit about 6 security certificate invalid warnings when I got here until I realized that the date on the netbook was set for 2010. 

I'm out of town for a month, and I had planned on taking the netbook with me, but it would have driven me nuts.  Crammed the laptop into my suitcase.


With the netbook, it took me a couple of tries with the wireless configurations until WPA-2 with password worked to get me connected.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 6, 2012)

There is a Feb. 2012 OS update with youtube fix that I am downloading right now. Gonna have to jump through a few hoops since I don't have a SD card reader but I am going to try flashing the update tonight.


----------



## begreen (Jul 9, 2012)

This could get ugly.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 9, 2012)

I tried it that way on the first one. And bricked it. Don't think it will ever work again. The second one I used the SD card and it worked. But it is useless with Windows CE so I dug up a ROM flash for Android 2.2 that works.

Neither one of them are gonna do me any good anyway. Neither CE nor Android support Java or ActiveX so they won't work with the cameras.


----------



## Jags (Jul 9, 2012)

Hehehehe - I look forward to torturing this tiny little bastage.

Hey Bro - have you tried this link yet? (I haven't)
http://java.sun.com/products/personaljava/pjava-runtime-wince-README_BIN.html


----------

